# UPS does it again.



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I ordered a water jacketed bottling tank from Mann Lake last week. When it was delivered by UPS I noticed a hole in the side of the box.

The driver and I opened the box and found damage to the tank. He said to refuse the box and call Mann Lake.

I called Mann Lake and they said 'OK, and new one will be shipped today.' That's service, but still I wonder who comes out with the short end of the stick when the package handlers damage a package.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

It is between Mann Lake and UPS who will take the hit. If my experience is typical, UPS will claim the package was poorly wrapped so they are not responsible. Mann Lake will have to repeatedly contact them in order to collect the insurance. UPS assumes that you will drop it when the time and cost of hiring a lawyer to collect is the only option. Hey, it is easy for UPS to offer free insurance when they won't pay it when there is a claim.
Can you tell I am still mad at them about this, lol?
Perhaps because Mann Lake is a big shipper there won't be as much of a problem.
Sheri


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> but still I wonder who comes out with the short end of the stick when the package handlers damage a package.


What about with queens. I received delivery of some breeder queens from California in May of last year. I opened the package on arrival to find the queens almost dead from the cold. I was able to bring them back to life by breathing on them. I complained to UPS. They aren't responsible for temperature control in their delivery vans...even though the package said to keep at room temperature.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Michael Palmer said:


> What about with queens. I received delivery of some breeder queens from California in May of last year. I opened the package on arrival to find the queens almost dead from the cold. I was able to bring them back to life by breathing on them. I complained to UPS. They aren't responsible for temperature control in their delivery vans...even though the package said to keep at room temperature.


Expect everyone in the system to try to wiggle their way out of being responsible and you becoming the hapless victim. Knowing who is reputable enough to stand up and make things right is worth the extra money to do business with them. After all it is part of the reason that they have to charge a little more, because of the extra effort that they have to go through to build their business and be a quality supplier.

Beware of the supplier that will not go to bat for you. The good ones have a relationship with the shippers and can get things done that we as consumers can not.

Read the past posts in this section and learn of the good and bad experiences we have had and it will educate you who to do business with. All this being said, you still need to do your part. Make sure that the package is insured, and do a through inspection of your package BEFORE the driver leaves or when picking it up, BEFORE you leave the shipper. This is especially true when there is visible evidence of damage to the containers.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Package inspection is really important when dealing with freight companines as well. The drivers will give you a hard time about opening damaged packages, but be firm, it is your right to refuse a damaged package.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Sheri hit it on the head. They will try to weasel out of it
using poor packaging as their first resort. Get details and
have the driver sign a statement regarding those details,
like if it was double boxed. Even the pound rating of the
cardboard can matter.

Queens are always a risk. UPS has been much better than
USPS for me by a huge margin. I always get them overnight.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Michael Palmer said:


> What about with queens. I received delivery of some breeder queens from California in May of last year. I opened the package on arrival to find the queens almost dead from the cold. I was able to bring them back to life by breathing on them. I complained to UPS. They aren't responsible for temperature control in their delivery vans...even though the package said to keep at room temperature.


UPS cant control the temperature in there package cars or there semis. UPS handles millions of packages a day ,the employees dont read whats on the box other than the address . 


If you send anything UPS you need to pack and tape it extremely well or it wont make it thru the system.


----------

